# A few dead critters from last weekend.



## t-man (Feb 28, 2010)

one of them mauled one of our raccoon hounds, the other went for a bait pile we set up in the open.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

AWESOME MAN!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice looking yotes, Great Job


----------



## n.w.missouri (Feb 26, 2010)

good deal nice looking yotes


----------



## 1badboy (Feb 21, 2010)

beauties !


----------



## deacon (Mar 3, 2010)

hope the dog is alright i havent had that problem yet but its just a matter of time coyote population starting to grow i started carrying two guns one for coyotes one for raccoon


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

nice lookin yotes ,congrats hope your pup is ok,


----------



## ASM (Feb 24, 2010)

Very sweet!


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Good going t-man. Good looking fur on those yotes!


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

Great job bud! gotta love them stinkers!!!


----------



## daveinwoodland (Feb 27, 2010)

nice looking dawgs


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Congrads hope the your dog is ok.


----------



## archeryfan (Feb 9, 2010)

something like that can kill a good dogs hunting spirit.Might have to ease that pup back into the sport


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Congrats, Nice job !*


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

nice yotes man, they look huge in the pic's


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

Right on!!


----------

